# New to this and trying to make this work at least once



## teamnta (Apr 7, 2009)

first mistake, dove into this without any research. Second mistake bought the whole Planta System ( Total mistake. Also bought their plastisol transfer paper and their ink.
Well anyway after many mistakes bought more ink from a local distributer - they sold me $600 worth of Rutland ink that see overprised but told me it was because it had to be mixed with HS base ? -dont know what that means. Left with also some powder to put on the transfes.
Anyway after all this made over 10 attempts to make the transfer work but have not been able to yet. It seems so easy when explained to me by plenta dealer but what am I missing ?
I screen print to a plastosol paper-covered with transfer powder-then shake the powder off-jelled the transfer to about 150 degrees then I tried to transfer it to a shirt with a press at at temp of 360 for 15 seconds ? 
Tried different times for jelled process
Tried different temp. time , and also pressure ? 
Do I just have wrong ink ?
Is there a site where I can go to get better directions ?
Please anyone help


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

Turn the heat up, When you use a sheetof transfer paper you loose heat to the ink. So if your using a teflon sheet then a transfer your not putting enough heat down to melt the glue.
Myself I dont use any Powder any more. Not even the transfer ink. just print directly on the transfer paper-jell 3 sec then press.
Plastisol needs to cure at 330 for 20 seconds, By curing the ink your allowing the ink to bond to the fabric.
when you use glue
the glue bonds itself to the fabric and the ink atatches itself to the glue.
Thats why transfers wash out after a while.
Mine dont


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I never used 'transfer ink' back when I printed transfers, just regular ol' Union. We did use the crystals but I thought we sprinkled them after gelling, not before printing. It's been twenty years so the process is a little sketchy.


----------

